# Will a four stroke 9.9 hp motor plane a 16' aluminum v boat.



## jy951 (Feb 27, 2015)

Just wondering if a 4 stroke 9.9 hp motor would plane a 16' aluminum v utlity boat? I had a 15 on and it seemed fine. Weight of boat is around 300 lbs, total weight would be around 700lbs max. Thanks.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 28, 2015)

IMO Too many factors can affect whether or not that setup would work. Boat length, width, weight, hull style, contents, weight distribution, motor adjustments and more, can all affect whether it will plane or not. If the boat is not too heavily loaded and everything else is right, then I might expect that motor to plane that boat. But it all goes back to the things I listed before. There's a point where any one of those things can keep it from planing. Anyways, that's my thoughts on the mater.


----------



## CapdYa (Feb 28, 2015)

300 lbs before any gear or people sounds a little heavy for a 9.9...


----------



## xXOnyxXx (Mar 7, 2015)

there are several guys that run the local river with 9.9 motors on all sizes of jon boats up to 18ft ... they all plane out fine even loaded.


----------



## jy951 (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the input. Good to know. Probably 15 would be ideal for my purposes, but i may give the 9.9 a shot.


----------



## Stumpalump (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes


----------



## bptjr (Mar 29, 2015)

My alumicraft 15/48 allweld with honda bf9.9d 4 stroke tops over 20. I spent alot of time getting to that speed but the best gains came from jack plate- prop-REMOVING WEIGHT&WEIGHT DISTRIBUTION-and intake air induction. Check my earlier post titled alternator drag vs rpm. . There are several good posts on it. To answer your question my rig planed good from day one and got even better hole shot and quick to get on plane with a few mods.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 29, 2015)

my 2012 15 horse yamaha 2 stroke won't plane my 14.5 so i'd say not a chance if you have more than a couple hundred pounds in it.


----------



## FlatsStalker (Mar 29, 2015)

My 8hp planes my 16ft with me my wife trolling motor and battery3


----------



## FlatsStalker (Mar 29, 2015)

I always thought it was weird my boat planed with such a little motor but I don't have casting decks just a bare hull. So the more weight you have the less likely your boat is to plane?


----------



## JoshKeller (Mar 29, 2015)

in theory, you can almost certainly get it to plane by changing prop pitch. it may just completely kill your top end speed and overrev the motor though.


----------



## jethro (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm thinking 700 lbs is just too much for a 9.9 to plane out, but I might be wrong.


----------



## shawnfish (Apr 1, 2015)

i don see it happening but ive seen weirder things happen......


----------



## jy951 (Apr 5, 2015)

I've got a 13' aluminum V utility that weighs around 190lbs bare. My friend and i went fishing over the weekend in it with a 8 hp 2 stroke merc, trolling motor and battery and fishing gear. Total weight was probably 750lbs. It did seem to plane us out. We were in a river and the upstream speed was 12 mph and downstream was 16 mph.


----------

